# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه امام حسین

## Aphrodite-lover

سلام به همه خوانندگان جان،بنده حقیرک قصد ورود به سپاه رودارم و طی پرسوجوهام به این نتیجه رسیدم که باید برم دانشگاه امام حسین.حالا یه سری سوال دارم:
1.چندتادانشگاه امام حسین داریم؟

2.واسه ورود چه کاری باید بکنم؟

3.میشه هم درس خوند هم استخدام سپاه بود ؟اگه میشه چجوری؟

""کلا هر اطلاعاتی که دارید برام بذارید اعم از وبسایت،شمارهو....""
ایشالا جبران کنم عزیزان جان

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

این لینک سایت دانشگاه امام حسین


دانشگاه جامع امام حسین (ع) | پورتال رسمی دانشگاه جامع امام حسین (ع)

----------

